

Finland: piracy fines are orders of magnitude higher than rape, torture, murder - bitcartel
http://boingboing.net/2012/11/28/in-finland-piracy-fines-are-o.html

======
bediger4000
I heard Colorado's US Senator Michael Bennet advocating larger penalties for
some crimes against people (assault, I believe, but I'm not certai) because
the current penalty for the physical crime is less than the penalty for
copyright infringement of some trivial amount of music.

That is, lobbyists have gotten a lot of countries to give out worse penalties
for downloading than for real crimes. I the USA, where "tough on crime" is a
Very Good Quality in a politician, these ridiculous infringement penalties get
used to justify harsher, even more ludicrous penalties for other crimes.
Conspiracy or unintended side effect - you be the judge!

